# I'm an IT Analyst making $60k a year and Uber labeled me a liar over a $20 cleanup fee



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

they didn't respond when I asked them to permanently deactivate my account, I've driven 5k people for them and apparently last year when a guy got some stains on my seat and I put a claim into Uber, they decided to label me in the system as ineligible for claims forever. 
Wow they think I'm desperate and would lie.

Does anyone know how to permanently deactivate my own account? Like do drivers have this option in Fuber? Lyft had option for it


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I am sure its not personal. They probably have so many people making false claims that some innocent people get impacted.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Why the shock & surprise?

Khosrowshahi and Kalanick have ALWAYS 
Clearly Demonstrated 
indifference to disposable drivers

HQ personal have a saying:
"_How do u know a driver is lying?
.....His lips are moving"_


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> I'm an IT Analyst making $60k a year and Uber labeled me a liar over a $20 cleanup fee


And how do we know your not in here lying about being an IT Analyst making $60k a year? :wink:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> And how do we know your not in here lying about being an IT Analyst making $60k a year? :wink:


If he was lying he would have said much more ... I went there... ?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> If he was lying he would have said much more


Most full-time careerist Uber drivers would suppose that 60k a year is "much more." 

But seriously, think about it....how many trained "analysts" using critical thinking skills would suppose that threatening to go work for Lyft is gonna change hearts & minds at Uber? ?
Furthermore, how many trained "analysts" using critical thinking skills would suppose that switching from Uber to Lyft is gonna be a better option? :biggrin:


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> they didn't respond when I asked them to permanently deactivate my account, I've driven 5k people for them and apparently last year when a guy got some stains on my seat and I put a claim into Uber, they decided to label me in the system as ineligible for claims forever.
> Wow they think I'm desperate and would lie.
> 
> Does anyone know how to permanently deactivate my own account? Like do drivers have this option in Fuber? Lyft had option for it
> ...


I guess the easiest way would be to.visit a Green Hub.

I'm sure you're an honest driver but I think you're overreacting to some incompetent agent seating in front.of a monitor somewhere in East Asia who's taking instructions from a clueless supervisor to reject claims randomly, they are paid to save the company money. Lyft isn't much better. just stop driving uber for a while before you burn all bridges behind you


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Many ways to be permanently deactivated. Choose your poison.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Lyft doesn't surge and doesn't pay for vomit either. Have fun.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

LOL, as if what a person earns has much correlation to their honesty and integrity.

You have a lot of life yet to live if you think that threatening some low paid support person that you will "punish" Uber by going to their competitor will do more than elicit some chuckles in the cubicles.

As an alleged IT person, I'd figure you would grasp how algorithms and thresholds set by programming works. It appears this probably isn't your first cleaning fee submitted and you were flagged. Or some other programmed objection.

Nothing personal. Just one more of the joys of working for the Algorithm Overlords.


Ozzyoz said:


> Does anyone know how to permanently deactivate my own account?


Find a friend with a service animal, have them book a ride and then refuse them service. That should work.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Lyft doesn't surge and doesn't pay for vomit either. Have fun.


But Lyft at least won't say my account is flagged, calling me a liar.



WAHN said:


> LOL, as if what a person earns has much correlation to their honesty and integrity.
> 
> You have a lot of life yet to live if you think that threatening some low paid support person that you will "punish" Uber by going to their competitor will do more than elicit some chuckles in the cubicles.
> 
> ...


Thanks i found out how and they deactivated me, i did it in app.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Thanks i found out how and they deactivated me, i did it in app.


Good.

Now stop taking 'insults" from shitty corporations so personal. Just a suggestion. 



Ozzyoz said:


> But Lyft at least won't say my account is flagged, calling me a liar.


If you're still gonna do Lyft, you might as well prepare yourself from some similar kind of disappointment in the future. May not happen, but gentler wording doesn't change what both of these companies are at their core.

Good luck.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> they didn't respond when I asked them to permanently deactivate my account, I've driven 5k people for them and apparently last year when a guy got some stains on my seat and I put a claim into Uber, they decided to label me in the system as ineligible for claims forever.
> Wow they think I'm desperate and would lie.
> 
> Does anyone know how to permanently deactivate my own account? Like do drivers have this option in Fuber? Lyft had option for it
> ...


Go in your dashboard. Somewhere under your account there is a link to click on to delete your account for good. Not sure how effective it is though. I know one driver who did and he still gets bot inquiries asking why he hasn't driven for awhile.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> If he was lying he would have said much more ... I went there... ?


I think the opposite 60K was 25 years ago unless he is just getting started.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Open up the Help tab in your Uber account. 
Click on Account and Payment
Then click Change Account Settings
Finally click Delete my Account and fill out why you no longer want Anal Probing anymore.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I know Lyft has its annoyances too, but they straight don't disrespect you like Uber does. Uber be like "We gonna flag his account so he never does a claim again because we believe he is a liar and stages things, but we will let him drive pax asses around for us".



WAHN said:


> Good.
> 
> Now stop taking 'insults" from shitty corporations so personal. Just a suggestion. :wink:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> they didn't respond when I asked them to permanently deactivate my account, I've driven 5k people for them and apparently last year when a guy got some stains on my seat and I put a claim into Uber, they decided to label me in the system as ineligible for claims forever.
> Wow they think I'm desperate and would lie.
> 
> Does anyone know how to permanently deactivate my own account? Like do drivers have this option in Fuber? Lyft had option for it
> ...


'
Lyft is even worse.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Last time i complained they reminded me that I was now considered an independent contractor and could do as i please.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

WAHN said:


> LOL, as if what a person earns has much correlation to their honesty and integrity.
> 
> You have a lot of life yet to live if you think that threatening some low paid support person that you will "punish" Uber by going to their competitor will do more than elicit some chuckles in the cubicles.
> 
> ...


Put an online ad for riders wanted and give them 5% cash back if they leave a deposit with you or pledge with their disabled MB or Lexus that is newer than 2004.

Better yet, when asked for taking selfie, find a monkey and submit the required document the clueless app. ask you to do.

Oh, I remember what happened. Drive your Uber with headlights off, I guarantee you will be deactivated for unsafe car or unsafe driver with damaged headlights.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Iann said:


> Open up the Help tab in your Uber account.
> Click on Account and Payment
> Then click Change Account Settings
> Finally click Delete my Account and fill out why you no longer want Anal Probing anymore.
> ...


See !
Easier to find than " Tip My Driver "!



ntcindetroit said:


> Put an online ad for riders wanted and give them 5% cash back if they leave a deposit with you or pledge with their disabled MB or Lexus that is newer than 2004.
> 
> Better yet, when asked for taking selfie, find a monkey and submit the required document the clueless app. ask you to do.
> 
> Oh, I remember what happened. Drive your Uber with headlights off, I guarantee you will be deactivated for unsafe car or unsafe driver with damaged headlights.


My passengers would laugh and ask to go up the one way.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> I'm an IT Analyst making $60k a year and Uber labeled me a liar over a $20 cleanup fee.
> Wow they think I'm desperate and would lie.


If the president of the United States earning more than $60k/year can lie, definitely an IT analyst earning $60k/year can lie too.


Ozzyoz said:


> Does anyone know how to permanently deactivate my own account?


If the easy way don't work then try the hard way. Just tell a female pax she has a nice pair of lemons.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

When I stopped driving for Uber and Lyft i let my vehicle inspection and other documents expire and never renewed, Once in a blue moon I deliver for Ubereats which doesn’t require a vehicle inspection.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I find Uber and Lyft to be nearly identical in their responses to just about everything. Some of their responses even have the same wording. Makes me think it's a conspiracy and they're part of the same company!  

So don't expect anything different from Lyft. You might get lucky and get different responses but it's not because the companies are different - it would just be because you go lucky that day.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I guess self control wasn't an option for you..... having that Icon just to much for you not to tap on it and then log in and swipe "Accept" when that ping comes over.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

I actually have three questions:

1. What did you do to finally resolve this?
2. If you really are an IT analyst, why didn't you do what we IT people normally do - uninstall the app and set an email filter to automatically delete emails coming from Uber with either a certain subject or all emails coming from uber.com? 
3. continuously hound them over and over until you got an answer as to why your account was flagged?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

SinCityAngel said:


> 1. What did you do to finally resolve this?





Ozzyoz said:


> Thanks i found out how and they deactivated me, i did it in app.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

SinCityAngel said:


> I actually have three questions:
> 
> 1. What did you do to finally resolve this?
> 2. If you really are an IT analyst, why didn't you do what we IT people normally do - uninstall the app and set an email filter to automatically delete emails coming from Uber with either a certain subject or all emails coming from uber.com?
> 3. continuously hound them over and over until you got an answer as to why your account was flagged?


Actually I've since gone over to Uber eats with a different phone number and email, i pull in $100 easily with Eats daily in evenings so I'm happy now. No sick jackass pax getting in my car, the bellies of the public ate greatful and tip well.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Actually I've since gone over to Uber eats with a different phone number and email, i pull in $100 easily with Eats daily in evenings so I'm happy now. No sick jackass pax getting in my car, the bellies of the public ate greatful and tip well.


Uber Eat has higher standard. You can't apply for UE when your master account or master records was deactivated by the button. Told so by another clueless GLH jack or jerk.



ntcindetroit said:


> Uber Eat has higher standard. You can't apply for UE when your master account or master records was deactivated by the button. Told so by another clueless GLH jack or jerk.


Sorry, my bad. Need a new phone number and email? That's cost of doing biz?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> Uber Eat has higher standard. You can't apply for UE when your master account or master records was deactivated by the button. Told so by another clueless GLH jack or jerk.


Check the Eats forum, am already posting high earnings there and making good dough getting loads of tips, like 3 tips an hour.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> Uber Eat has higher standard. You can't apply for UE when your master account or master records was deactivated by the button. Told so by another clueless GLH jack or jerk.
> 
> 
> Sorry, my bad. Need a new phone number and email? That's cost of doing biz?


Do you have to do selfie on UE?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> Uber Eat has higher standard. You can't apply for UE when your master account or master records was deactivated by the button. Told so by another clueless GLH jack or jerk.
> 
> 
> Sorry, my bad. Need a new phone number and email? That's cost of doing biz?


Yeah I use Google Voice and separate email.



ntcindetroit said:


> Do you have to do selfie on UE?


Yep they make u selfie.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I am sure its not personal. They probably have so many people making false claims that some innocent people get impacted.


Yep, also why receipts are now required.

Saw a guy at the GLH (Green Light Hub) one day complaining about not having a receipt because he cleaned up vomit by himself - had photos to prove it.

He was trying to get the fee because of the time that he spent off the road during peak hours. But, because of scams and the lack of a receipt, no dice.

A few bad apples really destroy the bunch, don't they?


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

In the case of vomit (which isn't necessarily the case here), I wonder if Uber would accept dashcam video of the incident as more authoritative than still photos.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ObsidianSedan said:


> In the case of vomit (which isn't necessarily the case here), I wonder if Uber would accept dashcam video of the incident as more authoritative than still photos.


I don't think that they'd ever watch it.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

You obviously make too much money to be eligible for that cleaning fee


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

why should uber be paying any cleaning fees? it's a tax deductible business expense, just like a car wash.


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

njn said:


> why should uber be paying any cleaning fees? it's a tax deductible business expense, just like a car wash.


Uber should charge riders a cleaning fee when they created a mess in the car as a disincentive to ever do it again, and they should hand said fee over to the drivers to cover their loss. Just covering the cleaning fee doesn't account for the lost time.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

ObsidianSedan said:


> Uber should charge riders a cleaning fee when they created a mess in the car as a disincentive to ever do it again, and they should hand said fee over to the drivers to cover their loss. Just covering the cleaning fee doesn't account for the lost time.


Cleaning Fees are being phased out.
it's an owner/operators business expense.
Your "Lost time" is Not Uber's responsibility 
Comes with the territory of being 
A disposable nonemployee

Guys,
*The problem ain't Uber
The problem is the drivers chauffeuring Uber's clients *


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> Cleaning Fees are being phased out.


I hope you're wrong. We'll see.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

One less ant on the road.

Hi-5 to my fellow active ants


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

Walk away from uber. Don't turn on the app again. You are making 60k. After taxes and expenses you will need to pay ~ 50%+ of your uber earnings. Better to put in more time initially for 'free' at your IT job, learn more than your co-workers, get good/great bonuses, get training, get promoted in 2-3 yrs as network mgr, earn 100k+ at your company or a company that will pay you.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

This is what happens as a driver when you are an employee without a Union. (You get exploited)


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> they didn't respond when I asked them to permanently deactivate my account, I've driven 5k people for them and apparently last year when a guy got some stains on my seat and I put a claim into Uber, they decided to label me in the system as ineligible for claims forever.
> Wow they think I'm desperate and would lie.
> 
> Does anyone know how to permanently deactivate my own account? Like do drivers have this option in Fuber? Lyft had option for it
> ...


So you think because you're an IT analyst you can't lie?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i was not going to comment on this post but i have to .
first did you send pictures ? if so they would give you a cleaning fee.
i got 50 bucks once for somebody spilling weed on my seat . i just pick up a few pieces with my fingers.
15 bucks for a pop can . 250 a scratch . ok why i had to respond . he said 60k a year that is 1153 a week will say 50 hours 
23 an hour . why does he need to drive uber for pennies ? to me its just not adding up here . why not work another 5 hours that week at your job you be all set instead of grinding 8 to 10 hours to make that 100 depending on his market .


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> i was not going to comment on this post but i have to .
> first did you send pictures ? if so they would give you a cleaning fee.
> i got 50 bucks once for somebody spilling weed on my seat . i just pick up a few pieces with my fingers.
> 15 bucks for a pop can . 250 a scratch . ok why i had to respond . he said 60k a year that is 1153 a week will say 50 hours
> 23 an hour . why does he need to drive uber for pennies ? to me its just not adding up here . why not work another 5 hours that week at your job you be all set instead of grinding 8 to 10 hours to make that 100 depending on his market .


I make over 60k at my full time job, I've love to work more hours but my management have to approve the $45/hr over time.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> I make over 60k at my full time job, I've love to work more hours but my management have to approve the $45/hr over time.


would it not be better getting a part time job in your field then driving ride share ?
i do not understand the over time thing . my last job before i retired we were allowed to work as many hours as we wanted business was always there. some people worked 70 hours a week perfectly fine others just 40
i just cant understand 45 an hour over time great . but ride share 3 dollars for that min trip how is that worth it ?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> would it not be better getting a part time job in your field then driving ride share ?


I don't do ride share, I do food delivery which gives me the flexibility I want.



kingcorey321 said:


> i do not understand the over time thing. my last job before i retired we were allowed to work as many hours as we wanted business was always there. some people worked 70 hours a week perfectly fine others just 40


Not every job is like your last job when people can put in as many hours as they want.
One work week is 40 hours here, any more hours requires manger approval.
There is nothing to understand, just accept it.



kingcorey321 said:


> but ride share 3 dollars for that min trip how is that worth it ?


No, I don't do $3 trip. That is why I no longer do Uber Eats, after they gave me $3. I found a different delivery gig instead, now I average about $18/hr after expenses, which is not bad for a part time job a few hours a night. Though, that might be going away soon.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

you will no longer do uber eats . they just cut there pay its coming soon!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Tom Oldman said:


> I guess the easiest way would be to.visit a Green Hub.
> 
> I'm sure you're an honest driver but I think you're overreacting to some incompetent agent seating in front.of a monitor somewhere in East Asia who's taking instructions from a clueless supervisor to reject claims randomly, they are paid to save the company money. Lyft isn't much better. just stop driving uber for a while before you burn all bridges behind you


A burnt bridge to Uber might not be the WORST thing in the world! -o:


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

From Uber's website:

https://help.uber.com/partners/arti...t?nodeId=55ae2bb5-b102-4ab0-9ed3-32f4db95f0e5
*I want to delete my account*

We're sorry to see you go. Please read the information below carefully as it may affect your credits, reward points, and account status. Please note that once your account is deleted, we will not be able to restore it.

Uber accounts consist of a number of different sub-accounts based on users' flow:
1. Uber Driver Partner
2. Uber Rider

Account deletion could be one of two types:
1. Uber Driver Partner deletion:
This would delete the entire account and all of its sub-accounts. Choosing this option would delete the rider account as well and end in the deletion of your UberCash balance, reward points, account status, and all other credentials associated with the Uber account. Users would have to create a new rider account with a different email.

2. Uber Driver Partner account deactivation:
Choosing this option would retain the rider account associated with the same email address as the driver-partner. Only the driver part of the Uber account would be deactivated.

It's important to note that you must write in using the account you'd like deleted. Accessing information associated with other accounts falls in violation of Uber's privacy policy.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Aneed Momoney said:


> So you think because you're an IT analyst you can't lie?


Sorry I am drunk now, what was this quote about? I am lose? Lie about what?


----------



## Azpilot2211 (Mar 17, 2018)

i guess you showed them.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Azpilot2211 said:


> i guess you showed them.


I sure did, I am an only Eats driver now. I have separate number and email address for Eats.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> they didn't respond when I asked them to permanently deactivate my account, I've driven 5k people for them and apparently last year when a guy got some stains on my seat and I put a claim into Uber, they decided to label me in the system as ineligible for claims forever.
> Wow they think I'm desperate and would lie.
> 
> Does anyone know how to permanently deactivate my own account? Like do drivers have this option in Fuber? Lyft had option for it
> ...


---------------------
The note from Uber does not state that you are banned from cleaning fees forever. 
It implies that you are entering too many request for reimbursement . These messages are computer generated by what activity is going on in your account. You work in that field -- you should know this. 
*If you want out -- Log Off and remove the Uber app from your phone. Problem solved !!!!!*



Ozzyoz said:


> I sure did, I am an only Eats driver now. I have separate number and email address for Eats.


------------
How about your SSI # ??


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------
> The note from Uber does not state that you are banned from cleaning fees forever.
> It implies that you are entering too many request for reimbursement . These messages are computer generated by what activity is going on in your account. You work in that field -- you should know this.
> *If you want out -- Log Off and remove the Uber app from your phone. Problem solved !!!!!*
> ...


BG Check people don't actually get affected by your SSN being on past deactivated account unless it was for some serious serious serious news hitting event. I enjoy UberEats daily and am even a Diamond driver, the highest driver rewards in UberEats.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Aneed Momoney said:


> So you think because you're an IT analyst you can't lie?


I think he thought we were gonna be impressed with 60k..


----------



## Chibry (Oct 5, 2018)

If you want to Permanently disabled just accept a pooL ride then don't pick them up. Cancel. Repeatm. I only do it on pools yet still can't get deactivated! Going to try some more. I don't do it to the regular riders as they are more respectful and might have an emergency or something. But pool ppl at in no rush and usually disrespectful and cheap and complain the most. The only one star I ever received was from one. Because she didn't like the other pool rider talking to me. Disturbed her I guess.


----------

